# 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 WaterCooling Edition (Englisch!)



## trevormacro (8. März 2012)

*Hinweis der Moderation! 

Wir haben mit dem Threadersteller eine Ausnahmeregelung getroffen, weswegen hier auch Diskussionen in Englisch geführt* *werden können.*
 
Hello,

After have done my Voodoo5 6000 Gold Second Edtion I have a new project : *Voodoo5 6000 rev.3700A WaterCooling edition*. _(with a special hard work of an excellent man)_

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/773068Voodoo5k6twelftha.jpg

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/541930Voodoo5k6twelfthg.jpg

Step by step :

- *Waterblocks *:

_That is the coding that allows the machine to make that logo on front waterblock_

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/5080113dfxlogoproto.jpg

_Delrin + Copper_

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/261386delrincopper.jpg

_Voodoo5 6000 heatsinks removed_

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/974503v5k6heatsinksoff.jpg

_Just a quick sketch up of the card and what needs to be cooled.
the green is the pcb, the bright red is the HiNT chip, and the 4 squares are the GPU's._

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/780325sketchup.jpg

_The whole back of the card will be cooled.* One large block.* a large single piece of thermal tape will be used._

_The one large sheet will touch every inch of the board and pull the heat off.

the chips themselves get hot. The back of the chips were probably getting hot from the lack of cooling on the top of them.

This rear block will take off any heat the top block will produce.* It will pull any heat off of every component that it touches._

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/236569Voodoo02.jpg

_A CAD model of the card.* Things to cool in black, and things to avoid in red, and the very limited holes in the board._

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/533799Voodoo01.jpg

_Basic overall shape :_

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/798457Voodoo03.jpg

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/715695Voodoo04.jpg

_The blue outline that is the funny shape is the copper
the black outline is the overall card.
The copper is what needs to be touching the chips, so I will avoid all those red areas.
The plastic is thick enough to just mill out depressions for the components.
So the black plastic will cover the entire card
giving you the sleek appearance of a seamless block.
A copper plate that touches the HiNT chip, GPU's and Ram.
Then the black plastic is a much larger piece that covers most of the card.
Each block will be 19mm thick.
V5k6 card is 1.6mm thick, and 19mm of copper and plastic on each side_

_All of my stuff (WaterCooling kit).
I can't put into words, how powerful just one of those fans are.
I will have to screw this thing to a table. 
I firmly believe that the radiator will levitate if all three are on.
I am still speechless from the power of a single fan. 
I have all the power imaginable, and it sounds like a jet starting up _

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/315915list.jpg

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/241372watercoolingkit.jpg

_Delta Fans 120 mm * 38 mm - 252 CFM ai capacity* _ :

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/138184watercoolingkitfans.jpg

http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/404139Machine.jpg

Here is a print to scale (I hope) version of the copper section of the waterblock. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_The plastic top part will have the same top and left boundaries. _

_Cut a prototype out of aluminum_

_Here is a basic prototype of the copper board that will touch all the chips._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_A few minor improvements to a few lines of code and it will be ready to cut. _

*Block progress :*

_The backside blocks initial outer shape is cut.  Fits like a charm._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Milling of the Vram section: _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_I have good news and bad news.  The bad news is the O-ring sealing didnt work.  Thats a simple fix-i will seal it with a silicone gasket sealant along with the O-rings.  So thats really not a big issue.  It will never ever leak.  
The good news is the block is very effective.  when i was doing the leak test i pumped some cold water and the block instantly got very cold. The performance of these blocks are very good!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Your reactions?

...Still In Development...


----------



## Heretic (8. März 2012)

Hi ,

I don`t understand all of your text but it looks very interesting. You´re work with the metal looks good.
Do you use the Voodoo for your normal computer or its just a secondary one ?

mfg Heretic


----------



## Malkolm (8. März 2012)

F******* awesome!

Nice work so far


----------



## trevormacro (8. März 2012)

I use Voodoo5 5500 PCI for normal computer because I love 3dfx Company 
I like Glide plugin in emulator 

_The blocks are just about finished as far as basic construction.

I came up with an idea to make a seperate plate for it with the logo. I attached a pic of the 0.25" plate.* The logo will go on that plate to give it some personality._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Beginning 3dfx logo :_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derP4computer (8. März 2012)

Aus der Sicht eines Zerspanungsmechaniker sicherlich eine nette Aufgabe, weiter so!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2012)

Simple, but nice design. But why haven't you integrated a true cooling structure? Sure, the VSA100 doesn't get THAT hot, but you are obviously not aiming for "not bad" temperatures (but for "as cool as possible") and manufacturing time is probably not an issue with only one block to be made.
Another idea would be common top for mutiple sinle-GPU bottomplates from full-blown commercial coolers or simply a common mounting plate for these. (Watercool had a nice custom V5 5500 Design back then, with two Heatkiller GPU 1.0 sharing a common mounting System and mountingplates for the -still available in some shops- Heatkiller NB/GPU 2.x are actually very easily made)



Regarding this forum, two notes:
- There is an editing-function ("Bearbeiten" Button, with the typical pen-symbol). Multi-posts are rather inconvenient to read (an actually banned in the forum guidelines, though in case of this thread we will probably make more then one exception, as the threadstarter probably has not read and understood these. bad, bad boy  )
- You may also upload your pictures within in the forum ("Anhänge verwalten"-button below the posting). This not only guarantees that your pictures will stay with your post (unlike external hosters which may remove the picture afte some months - which is short compared to possible interest in V5 6000 projects), is also allows you to integrated pictures directly into the thread (using the [img][i]picture-URL[/i][/img]-Tag, that ist blocked for external servers) and it is simply much faster in loading and therefore more convienient for your readers. (it is also requested by the rules and in fact mandatory in several parts of the forum - but see above  )


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. März 2012)

Really awesome Custom work. Im looking forward to see more of it.


----------



## 7upMan (12. März 2012)

trevormacro schrieb:


> I use Voodoo5 5500 PCI for normal computer because I love 3dfx Company
> I like Glide plugin in emulator


 
Trevor, what Glide emulator do you use? Also, kudos to your awesome work!


----------



## trevormacro (12. März 2012)

7upMan schrieb:


> Trevor, what Glide emulator do you use? Also, kudos to your awesome work!


 
Like Project64 :

It was my first Voodoo5 6000 card  good memories.

Voodoo 5 6000 - YouTube


----------



## Fanatix (12. März 2012)

It looks very nice!
Very good job. Can I ask you how much the Block have cost?


----------



## trevormacro (12. März 2012)

Fanatix schrieb:


> It looks very nice!
> Very good job. Can I ask you how much the Block have cost?



500 USD for the complete blocks.

_Video in the making :

First part :

_http://youtu.be/ci7J7gEdsrk

_Second part :_

http://youtu.be/4M9pWfutlXM


----------



## HarlekinGer (14. März 2012)

Amazing..
It will be interesting how far you can overclock your card and with which temperature.


----------



## SoF (14. März 2012)

3dfx - the reason I am still addicted to GPUs...

I feel like a young kid, having no idea about how to really push hardware when reading these topics.

Thanks trevor for all you do and document with these 3dfx cards - gives me a good read ALWAYS


----------



## trevormacro (18. März 2012)

_Cutting the plate :_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I wanted to have copper in the logo correct.
Sheet copper for the logo arrived (0.032" sheet copper).
...Working on logo now ...

_Still a little more work to do, but its getting there :_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2012)

trevormacro schrieb:


> 500 USD for the complete blocks.


Imo that's way to much. In germany alone, there are at least two teams(Liquid Extasy and Anfi-tec) who would have made a leak proof version including the mentioned "real cooling structure" for ~half the price(maybe even less). Maybe some bigger company would have even made a luxury block for free, just for the PR value.

EDIT: Just noticed the second thread. Seems like you found out about LE by yourself(or al_bundy found you)  .


----------



## trevormacro (27. März 2012)

_The end of the "X" is 0.7mm thick.* That was no easy task
Here are the results 
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Any reactions?


----------



## Nom4d (29. März 2012)

Great Job! Looks pretty


----------



## trevormacro (29. März 2012)

*Rear Plastic :*

Voodoo5 6000 logo :

_First step :_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Front waterblock:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_He came across a slight problem.* H can't mount the plate without covering the holes.
Rear plate would cover up holes. 
The solution is I stick it on.
I can purchase a special role of tape so I can remove it whenever I want.
I can purchase some extra tape to stick the rear plate on waterblock.
That is a very easy solution._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Still trying to dress up the Voodoo5 plate, but here its almost finished.* Both blocks are sealed watertight now.* Just awaiting installation..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_I present to you the completed front side GPU block:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazing work...

Your Reactions?


----------



## mae1cum77 (29. März 2012)

Yeah, it is amazing.... Go Voodoo, go!


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

Brilliant, again


----------



## trevormacro (31. März 2012)

*Voodoo5 6000 logo:*

_Video :_

3dfx Voodoo5 6000 - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Here is the finished plate.* He put tape on the back so I can stick it on when I want._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trevormacro (1. April 2012)

_He have been test fitting the contact of the card for hours..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonus Time:*

_The POWER of Delta fans:_

The POWER of Delta fans - YouTube

_3dfx waterblock leak test:_

3dfx waterblock leak test - YouTube

One word: impressive...no?


----------



## trevormacro (3. April 2012)

The last part:

_Enclosing a bag of spacers (washers) that are plastic.  They need to be stacked 2 high on each side of the card._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*The 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Packing:*

_Step 1: the card as it was received, about to be packed..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Step 2: card in bag, placed in box lined with anti-static foam._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Step 3: card secured in foam._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Step 4: card completely immobilized in foam.  Voodoo plate & old fans on top._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_One unmarked box.  Ready to go._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Third video:*

3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Edition ( Third Part ) - YouTube

Thanks for Nateman_doo.

An Amazing Man...


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. April 2012)

Really awesome, im very impressed, And still looking forward for the overclocking specs


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. April 2012)

brilliant work.....


----------



## trevormacro (7. April 2012)

Hello,

I just received package with the *3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition*...

_Here are the pictures:_

_Unpacking..._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_The card  :_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



This weekend, I will test just the boot of the card just to see if she works without water.
I let you know.
I have fear  
I am waiting for the Watercooling system parts package now.


Today, I have tested the Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition booting without water.
Just to see if the card boot...
_Here are results and pictures:_
_Card and Adaptors ready to test:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Assembled:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Complete PC with the card:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Turn ON:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_V5k6 Bios:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Booting video:_
3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition Booting... - YouTube

As you can see, this is a successful booting test


----------



## trevormacro (12. April 2012)

Hi,

Waiting the Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Test, I make for you a little video...

http://youtu.be/tXNRnvZjbqE

One Teaser with a great music...

Voodoo5 6000 Legend Edition Watercooling Test Teaser - YouTube


Feel free to post your coms...

Thanks.


----------



## trevormacro (20. April 2012)

Hello,

Today I make Quake 3 Benchmark with my Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition card at different frequencies.
Here are the results...

_Picture:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Video:_

Voodoo5 6000 Legend Edition Watercooling Test - YouTube


Any Reactions?


----------



## trevormacro (23. April 2012)

Hi,

Today, I have tested my card with a new frequency.

Now, the Delta Fans don't touch the desktop.

_Pictures:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Video:_

Voodoo5 6000 Watercooling Legend Edition Second Test - YouTube


Any reactions?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. April 2012)

Looks great, ill take a dozen


----------



## Heretic (23. April 2012)

It is very intresting to see how much power are inside this card .

Youre work looks great 

MfG Heretic


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. April 2012)

Great Card, but the Loud Noise of the Delta Fans? Sounds soooo ugly, my ears are bleeding. xD defently Not the German Way to youse a water cooling System ^^


----------

